# Red spots, itching, bleeding, hair loss - PLEASE HELP MY LITTLE MAN!



## misspajammer (Oct 31, 2011)

I have a dog who is 2 years old. He is a Catahoula/Lab mix. A few months back I noticed him scratching an awful lot, I thought it might've been his food so I started buying him food that's made for dogs with allergy (no wheat, no corn, etc etc)... this didn't help. I did find a few fleas on him over the summer but i'm pretty sure they're all gone now. I use a flea comb on him every day and it has been about 2 weeks since I seen any fleas or flea eggs. 

*2nd photo*: The photo of the red spots is his lower back, by his tail. He bites at himself for hours on end. I have to give him benedryl so he'll fall asleep and stop scratching. Right now he's in the living room on his back wallering back and forth on carpet. 
*1st photo:* The photo of the one yellow spot is on his inner thigh. He'll sit and lick at it for hours if I let him. It's yellow in the middle, red around the edges, and and the center is very gooey. 

I just don't understand what's going on. His belly is red, and he has little red/yellow dots all over, some of them aren't any bigger than a head of a needle, but they're hard. 

I recently lost my job and am waiting for my paycheck from my new job so I have zero money to spend on vet bills at the moment, I am really trying to get this taken care of here at home. Is that even possible though?

I've been using an ALL NATURAL hot spot and flea dermatitis liquid on his spots and they seem to be dried out the next day, but then he'll start gnawing at his back and they'll be bleeding again within no time. Also, as you can see, he is losing hair down by his tail. I don't know if this is because of his itching..... is he biting his hair off?!?


Any suggestions? I have never had this problem with him before... maybe some hot spots here and there in the summer-time but nothing this extreme. I feel awful for him.


----------

